# Abandoned Machinery, Benvie, Perthshire, Scotland, '08



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2008)

Somewhere between the Berryfields and the dual carriageway I happened upon this junkyard of abandoned farm machinery. I thought the site was 'dead' but when I walked further up the path there was a house with people, so I beat a hasty retreat.


















































































Love'n'peace.
SP.


----------



## ricasso (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, what a brilliant find ! so much good stuff.
nice old compressor no.4 , no.5 looks like there could be some items to do with a blacksmiths shop.
cant identify no. 7 , some sort of ratchet with a counter weight
9 could be an oat roller but is more likely to be a corn mill, what ever it is it looks like it was probably made by bentalls of maldon or possibly bamfords
id love to know what that is on the skyline in no.13 with the hopper, im wondering whether the hoppers on these machines were home made.
Well done S.P


----------



## Random (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep, thats the trouble with farms. It never ceases to amaze me the number of farmers who are happy to live in a scrapyard. Nice collection tho, thanks for that.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll pop back at a later date and get some more close ups for you ricasso. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice find! Love the corn mill. Lots of interesting things.


----------



## ricasso (Jun 27, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> I'll pop back at a later date and get some more close ups for you ricasso. Thanks for all the info.



No problem S.P, I cant gaurentee my information is 100% but its as close as i can get at the moment.
if you do go back try and see if there are any makers names cast into the mills,also the original coulor
can give a lot away,good luck mate


----------

